

The New Way to Save Money: Playing the Lottery - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-new-way-to-save-money-playing-the-lottery

======
sopooneo
If done right, even unsubsidized, this could have the same expected return as
a standard interest bearing savings account, but with with increased
volitility.

Instead of giving a tiny amount of interest to everyone (proportional to their
balance), you lump it together and select a few people to give it to (in
either quantity or probability proportional to their balance). Right?

------
anonbanker
A disgusting reflection on the timelessness of human exploitation, updated to
match the dreary reality of this modern Great Depression.

------
mtmail
I was skeptic, but if it is run by non-profits and credit unions it doesn't
sound that bad.

------
porlw
In the UK they've had a similar concept called Premium Bonds for over 50
years.

